# Chuvas mataram 1310 portugueses nos últimos 150 anos



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2012 às 18:51)

*Chuvas mataram 1310 portugueses nos últimos 150 anos*



> Milhares de notícias sobre desastres naturais no país foram analisadas por investigadores. O resultado pode ajudar a elaborar planos de prevenção ou de ordenamento.
> 
> Mais de 1900 ocorrências, 1310 mortos, quase 42 mil desalojados. Este é a nova contabilidade das catástrofes naturais causadas pela chuva em Portugal nos últimos 150 anos, segundo os resultados de um projecto que será apresentado na segunda-feira, em Lisboa. É o retrato até agora mais sistematizado das cheias e deslizamentos de terra no país.
> 
> ...



Mapas muito interessantes.
http://www.publico.pt/multimedia/infografia/quinze-decadas-de-desastres-24


----------

